# Occasional yard help wanted!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Garcon Point. $10/hr. maybe a half day couple times a month? Mostly weeding planting areas, trimming, etc.


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I hired someone from the forum this A.M.


----------

